# Weed Eater quits



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a model GTI 15T Weed Eater trimmer. It will run for 15-20 minutes and then quits and refuses to restart. Next day it will start just fine and repeat the behavior.

It has 125 psi compression. I've "rebuilt" the carburetor. Checked the cylinder bolts for tightness. They were tight. Installed the correct heat range Champion plug.

Replaced the gas tank cap last year as the original seemed to be plugged.

Plenty of gas flows out the fuel line by gravity when its disconnected so I'm fairly sure that the fuel filter is not plugged.

I'm presently running canned 40:1 fuel instead of mixing my own.

Muffler is clean. No buildup in the exhaust passage to the muffler.

I'm running out of things to check. Got any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for spark when it dies, could possibly have a CDI module that is failing.


----------



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a good idea. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a homelite with the same symptoms, turned out to be fuel filter.


----------



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a new filter on hand. Maybe I'll go ahead and change it just for the heck of it. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

I've learned a little more about what's making my Weedeater quit. It appears to be caused by the level in the fuel tank dropping to two-thirds or three-quarters full. Put in more fuel and it runs until the level drops down again.

The fuel filter is new. Replaced it earlier this week.

I have a mild concern about the internal diameter of the fuel line to the filter. It has the correct OD, but it was a really tight force fit on the filter and also to a lesser extent on the carburetor fitting.

What would make this machine so sensitive to fuel level? Is the carburetor's fuel pumping capability weak? Could there be a vacuum leak somewhere?

What do you think?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver Surfer said:


> I've learned a little more about what's making my Weedeater quit. It appears to be caused by the level in the fuel tank dropping to two-thirds or three-quarters full. Put in more fuel and it runs until the level drops down again.
> 
> The fuel filter is new. Replaced it earlier this week.
> 
> ...


It could be the fuel line is broken or cracked inside the tank or it is not long enough to let the fuel filter pick up fuel at all angles. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Geo makes a good point. When installing a new fuel line, make sure it is long enought for the filter to lay on the bottom of the fuel tank, it should be completely submerged at all times.


----------



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

This fuel line is brand new, and I did make sure that the fuel filter would be completely submerged when installing the new filter and line.

I forgot to mention that the engine also seems to require what i consider excessive opening of the needle valve to make it run. I'm guessing that this is related to needing to have such a high level in the tank.


----------



## Silver Surfer (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone else have any thoughts on this beast? I'm about ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver Surfer said:


> Anyone else have any thoughts on this beast? I'm about ready to throw in the towel.


After re-reading the posts, it runs from full tank to 3/4 tank, so it would seems based on that, the fuel cap is not venting, so when it stops remove the cap, put it back on and see what happens. Have a good one. Geo


----------

